# [SOLVED] chromium-bin

## wirus

Witam,

zainstalowałem www-client/chromium-bin-0_p23809 i przy próbie uruchomienia dostaję:

```
$ chromium-bin 

[8082:8082:1552393266:ERROR:/b/slave/chromium-rel-linux/build/src/chrome/browser/google_update_settings_posix.cc(73)] Not implemented reached in static bool GoogleUpdateSettings::GetLanguage(std::wstring*)

Błędna instrukcj
```

Odpalił to ktoś?Last edited by wirus on Fri Aug 21, 2009 5:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Paczesiowa

nie masz instrukcji sse2 w swoim procku (athlon?) a geniusze od chromium maja wpisane na amen wszedzie optymalizacje dla sse2. kiedys w overlayu THE byl live ebuild ktory zmienial te flagi na wlasciwe ale juz go nie maja. jak sie lubisz babrac to moge wrzucic ebuilda (ale uprzedzam ze jest bardzo ciezko to skompilowac, plus pierwsze ssanie z svna trwa w nieskonczonosc (+3gb))

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> nie masz instrukcji sse2 w swoim procku (athlon?) a geniusze od chromium maja wpisane na amen wszedzie optymalizacje dla sse2. kiedys w overlayu THE byl live ebuild ktory zmienial te flagi na wlasciwe ale juz go nie maja. jak sie lubisz babrac to moge wrzucic ebuilda (ale uprzedzam ze jest bardzo ciezko to skompilowac, plus pierwsze ssanie z svna trwa w nieskonczonosc (+3gb))

  Lepiej optymalizowac pod pentium pro (i686) prawda? Ja uwazam, ze to akurat plus, wstawki dla sse2.

----------

## Paczesiowa

lepiej jest robic cos zgodnie z 30letnia tradycja i korzystac z flag jakies sa w srodowisku a nie wybierac sobie wlasne wybrane z dupy.

----------

## SlashBeast

sse2 nie jest jakims wymyslem, jezeli sie nie myle to i athlony xp i p4 wspieraja ja.

----------

## ryba84

Tu masz rację, ale ja mam lapka z p3 i u mnie się przez to nie uruchomi, a kompilacja to będzie mordęga.

----------

## SlashBeast

Drodzy panstwo, ludzie maja coraz lepszy sprzet, jakbysmy dalej tkwili przy starych optymalizacjach... do dzisiaj kod bylby wylacznie dla 486 i dopisek, jak chcesz dla 686 i nowszych... to se sam skompiluj - gdzie napewno wiekszosc ludzi ktorzy sie za googlowe chrome chwytaja maja o niebo nowoczesniejszy sprzet niz 686. Te optymalizacje sa po to, by je uzywac.

----------

## Paczesiowa

dobra, ktos tu chyba dystrybucje pomylil. dowidzenia.

----------

## wirus

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> nie masz instrukcji sse2 w swoim procku (athlon?) a geniusze od chromium maja wpisane na amen wszedzie optymalizacje dla sse2. kiedys w overlayu THE byl live ebuild ktory zmienial te flagi na wlasciwe ale juz go nie maja. jak sie lubisz babrac to moge wrzucic ebuilda (ale uprzedzam ze jest bardzo ciezko to skompilowac, plus pierwsze ssanie z svna trwa w nieskonczonosc (+3gb))

 

Dokładnie jest tak jak napisałeś - mój procesor to AMD Athlon. Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie. Ebuilda nie chcę ;)

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> sse2 nie jest jakims wymyslem, jezeli sie nie myle to i athlony xp i p4 wspieraja ja.

 

zaden procek pod socket A nie wspieral SSE2  :Wink:  Dopiero Semprony na Socket 754 jak sie nie myle  :Wink: 

----------

## piotruspan

Ja mam AthlonaXP, i ten sam blad.

Nawet probowalem kompilacji z jakiegos ebuilda, ale wysypalo sie.

Wychodzi na to, ze nici z chromium

----------

## Paczesiowa

spokojnie, wyjdzie jakis pierwszy release to dopieszcza ebuilda, poki co to jest tragedia przez svna, bardzo czesto na bledy z kompilacja pomaga swiezy snapshot (kolejne 3gb transfeu, co przy svnie trwa wiecznosc)

----------

## Paczesiowa

w portage jest juz snapshot chromium kompilowany ze zrodel ktory bez problemu dziala na athlonach-xp

----------

